# _underscore_ returns!! new video, faq and audio demos!!



## MacQ (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everybody!

We're back with a brand new video, and 3 new audio demos!! And a FAQ, to clarify things for everyone. 

*UNDERSCORE* for Kontakt 5 is now at *$249* with a 60-day money-back guarantee.

Available for purchase and download @ StudioWeapon.com



Soundcloud Set: https://soundcloud.com/studioweapon/sets/underscore

*Technical Specs*

Patches: 200 in 7 categories (Basses, Bells & Mallets, Fast Food Orchestra, Guitars & Plucks, Pads, Percussion & FX, Synths)
Samples: 2,214 (550MB)

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*Q: This library is very small by comparison to others at a similar price point. Why should I buy this when I could buy another library with more content?*
*A:* Sample size is not an indication of inherent quality, and this point is very important to understand: UNDERSCORE does not include pre-articulated sounds; in UNDERSCORE, all of the articulation of a preset sound is happening in real-time. In this regard, UNDERSCORE can be seen as a subtractive sample-synthesizer WORKSTATION, as opposed to a traditional sample library. It uses the 5 sample layers merely as foundational oscillators, rather than as self-contained preset sounds. The layering of multiple oscillators within a single patch (including independently variable pitch, volume, start delay, velocity response, filters, and modulation envelopes), allows the sum of all elements to produce complex sounds full of character and sonic interest, requiring only a fraction of the sample size of competing libraries.

*Q: How will this product help me compose new music?*
*A:* A musical part can be reduced to 4 components: 

1. *PITCH* (the notes that are played)
2. *TIMBRE* (the sound itself)
3. *RHYTHM* (the rhythm of the played notes)
4. *EXPRESSION* (the evolution of the sound over time)

UNDERSCORE is designed to require only PITCH as an input source -- the notes you play on your MIDI controller or from your host DAW piano-roll. *TIMBRE* can be drastically altered by using different oscillator samples, envelopes, filters, and FX. *RHYTHM* is provided by the FluidPhrase Engine sequencer -- a programmable polyphonic step-sequencer with flexible triggering, while *EXPRESSION* is provided by the FluidPhrase Envelopes -- 4 programmable automation lanes which can be drawn, triggered as LFOs or Envelopes, and can each have an independent loop length and count-base. The inspiration comes from the rhythm. It's like jamming along with another musician who ALWAYS follows your changes.

*Q: Haven't I seen all of this technology before, one way or another? How is this different?*
*A:* The technologies and concepts used within UNDERSCORE have their root in existing technologies. The difference here is how all of the features come together to create dynamic sounds. Specifically, UNDERSCORE does not include an arpeggiator. Instead, it has a key-triggered sequencer (the FPE), which offers many new rhythmic possibilities, and when combined with the easy-to-draw FluidPhrase Envelopes, delivers a compelling toolkit for rhythm programming and performance. The design goal was to achieve the sonic and inspirational quality of audio loops, without limitations to tempo, variation, meter, harmony, and timbre. And UNDERSCORE delivers.

*Q: How is this better than other similar libraries?
A:* "Better" is a matter of personal taste. UNDERSCORE is different than other libraries because it is designed to be a WORKSTATION, not a traditional sound or loop library. The presets in UNDERSCORE are not meant to jump out and slap you (though they will, if you torment them). The presets are designed to fill in gaps, to be laid in beds underneath dialogue, to propel a track without using percussion, and to take your musical ideas in new directions. Unlike other Kontakt libraries, UNDERSCORE is built to be flexible, and to adapt to whatever context is required. It can be sparse and beautiful or dense and aggressive, and everything in between.

*Q: I've read on your website that this workstation is "inspiring". How can a workstation help me compose music?
A:* UNDERSCORE takes your simple input (a single note, or a simple chord), and gives you a rhythmically articulated phrase. You are no longer "on the hook" for creating the rhythm yourself and riding a MIDI CC to add movement. But if you do feed it interesting rhythms, UNDERSCORE will surprise you with how easy it makes the process of writing complex original parts.

*Q: So it's got a sequencer. I already HAVE a sequencer (Cubase, Logic, etc) ... what does this offer me?
A:* UNDERSCORE is not just a sequencer. A traditional sequencer requires you to input velocity, pitch, and rhythm to create a part, and a “Play” and “Stop” function to play through what you've created. UNDERSCORE has no “Play” and “Stop” functions. It responds based on MIDI Note-On and Note-Off messages. All UNDERSCORE requires is quantized MIDI input to deliver compelling rhythms which can be switched in real-time. Perhaps the best feature is the use of the Poly-Retrigger mode to improvise top-lines over already-playing sequences. No more unpredictable results, just pure inspiration.

*Q: What's unique about UNDERSCORE?
A:* The FluidPhrase Engine is the foundation of UNDERSCORE, and represents the most innovative feature in the product. The Poly-Retrigger function of the FPE sequencer, in concert with the FluidPhrase Envelopes and modulation system, can generate unique rhythmic parts in seconds. The simplicity of editing will encourage you to program new rhythms and draw new envelopes. You'll no longer have to worry about the sounds and sequences becoming overused -- all it takes is a few mouse-clicks to achieve truly unique results.

*Q: What is StudioWeapon?
A:* StudioWeapon is a music production and media services company located in Vancouver, Canada. We specialize in music for media, picture editing, and sound design.

*Q: Why should I buy this product?
A:* If you produce music that is rhythmic, if you like loops but hate the limitations that are commonly found in loop libraries, or if you're looking for a go-to tool that will deliver interesting rhythms with your melody and harmony, UNDERSCORE is the product for you.

*Q: Who is this product NOT for?
A:* If you never use a MIDI keyboard to compose, then this product probably isn't for you. Although you'll still get great use out of the UNDERSCORE library, live-performance using the FPE is the best part of this package. But even if you only have very basic piano skills (the finger-strength to press a key), you'll be composing fully produced tracks in minutes!








I understand that when you buy from StudioWeapon you are taking a risk, so I'm offering a full 60-day money back guarantee. If you aren't satisfied with the product for any reason, email me, and as long as you're happy to fill out a questionnaire and sign a contract agreeing you'll delete UNDERSCORE and all related files, I will happily refund your investment.

=o 

Available for purchase and download @ StudioWeapon.com for $249.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jul 22, 2013)

woah, that's some changes man, good on you for listening to users here!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 22, 2013)

really great demo


----------



## jas (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree. The brevity makes it self-explanatory, even if I watched it 3 times through. :D


----------



## MacQ (Jul 22, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> really great demo



Thanks Craig. I tried to make it understandable. I think the colour coding and overlays help to explain it a bit more clearly. It's hard to parse just by listening (even for me), and explaining what it actually is has proven challenging, so I hope this clarifies UNDERSCORE for everyone.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 22, 2013)

This product should really be promoted toward Trance producers. Most of the demos I have heard so far , sound like they belong in Trance tracks. Just a thought.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 25, 2017)

This is confusing. The website says clearly it's $149, yet twice here you say it's $249. And the video does not play and has been removed, so my question is - has this library been updated?


----------



## Saxer (Mar 25, 2017)

Nearly four year old thread


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 25, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Nearly four year old thread


Thanks Saxer.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 26, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Nearly four year old thread


LOL, I fell for it too, thinking... not THAT again... LOL


----------

